# What Is My Cat? I'll pay you to tell me! (jk)



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

Seriously, I have NO CLUE what kind of breed my cat is....whether he is a cross-breed or purebred, I assume cross. 

Anyone, annnnnyyyy help? I would REALLY appreciate it! Thanks in advance....

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/punjabisi ... pg&.src=ph

or

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/punjabisi ... pg&.src=ph


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Your cat is probably a domestic short hair... It is very unlikely it is a purebred of any kind but it's a lovely looking kitty  lovely colour


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks! He's the love of my life.  I just wish I knew what the heck he was!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I dont know either, but just wanted to say your cat has lovely colours/markings


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

I thought thats what he was too, earlier today when i was doing some browsing, but the stripes in his coat on the body and face threw me off. Obviously he's a mix...the vet had mentioned he's probably part siamese (i dont see that though)....

I always thought his nose was dirty and the eyes indicated Tonkinese...but the freaking stripes!!!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Probably not a purebred, but it seems likely that a purebred is involved somewhere in the making of this beautiful cat.


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

CatzRule said:


> IN my book the stripes look the same.


Oh cool, what book is that? I'll stop by Borders or skim through Amazon and pick one up! 

Thanks Sol, he breaks hearts....(and boxes)....


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

The cat has blue eyes (right?) and looks to have very faint points. I would guess that somewhere along the line he has flame point Siamese in his blood. Are all of his paws white like that? Maybe a snowshoe/siamese mix? I'm really pulling at straws here. 

I don't thinkhe's purebred by any means, but he is one of the prettiest cats I've ever seen.


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

Padunk said:


> The cat has blue eyes (right?) and looks to have very faint points. I would guess that somewhere along the line he has flame point Siamese in his blood. Are all of his paws white like that? Maybe a snowshoe/siamese mix? I'm really pulling at straws here.
> 
> I don't thinkhe's purebred by any means, but he is one of the prettiest cats I've ever seen.


all of his paws are white...very light blue eyes....

On behalf of Mirza, Thanks!

wow everyone is so helpful! I found a picture in the main catchat forum of another cat MUCH like my own, almost the same...so hopefully that guy/girl will be able to let me know what kinda cat his/hers is.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

SinCity said:


> wow everyone is so helpful! I found a picture in the main catchat forum of another cat MUCH like my own, almost the same...so hopefully that guy/girl will be able to let me know what kinda cat his/hers is.


I was going to say! Your cat looks VERY similar to spikes Powder! I'm sure Spike will be glad to help you out!


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

vanillasugar said:


> SinCity said:
> 
> 
> > wow everyone is so helpful! I found a picture in the main catchat forum of another cat MUCH like my own, almost the same...so hopefully that guy/girl will be able to let me know what kinda cat his/hers is.
> ...


yea thats exactly who's cat i'm talking about....Spikes Powder (so purty!)


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

he looks like a very pale orange tabby, crossed with some kind of breed that would give him blue eyes. he's very lovely though. i love the pale eyes.


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

Your cat look like something between Siames and Birma
Red point )


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

He's definately pointed, but the Siamese is not the only pointed breed today. For an example there are pointed Devon Rexes and Cornish Rexes and a Rex/straighthaired cross would be straighthaired and have very few rex traits so Siamese is not the only possible breed. There could be another breed involved.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

He's probably a cream colorpoint, mixed breed maybe.


----------



## Aniscat (Jan 13, 2005)

The cat have white paw shoes , like Birma cat's have.
And he look more a old fashion Siames cat, with round eyes )


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

He is definitely not a tonkinese -- they don't come in that color. He looks like a domestic shorthair to me. His color and pattern is the only thing you can be sure of -- and that is a red or cream lynx point and white. Or you could say "mitted red or cream lynx point."


----------



## SinCity (Mar 22, 2004)

thanks for all your help guys! Mirza apparently is a lot of different things! I just wish there was someone i could go to who could tell me definitely...his vet is so vague, she has no clue either.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Well he's definitely not a purebred anything, he doesn't meet any breed standards for pointed cats. So he is definitely a mix, and therefore he'd fall into the category of Domestic Shorthair.


----------

